# US nurse thinking of working in Qatar



## alh9062

Hello,
I'm an ER nurse about 1.5 years away from finishing my grad degree.. At which point I'm thinking of travel nursing in Qatar. I've spoken to a doctor who worked there and highly recommended it, and heard from several nurses it's a great experience and a way to save a lot of money as housing is paid for an your income isn't taxed. After reading up on some websites I'm left with questions for people who actually have been/are working in Qatar..
1) How does your income compare to what you'd make back home? 
2) How does socializing differ as a young adult there? I'm expecting a good amount of culture shock, but to what extent?
3) How does the health care system compare to what you experienced back home?
4) Do you find it easy to travel on your free days?
Any input would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## The Boss

alh9062 said:


> Hello,
> I'm an ER nurse about 1.5 years away from finishing my grad degree.. At which point I'm thinking of travel nursing in Qatar. I've spoken to a doctor who worked there and highly recommended it, and heard from several nurses it's a great experience and a way to save a lot of money as housing is paid for an your income isn't taxed. After reading up on some websites I'm left with questions for people who actually have been/are working in Qatar..
> 1) How does your income compare to what you'd make back home?
> 2) How does socializing differ as a young adult there? I'm expecting a good amount of culture shock, but to what extent?
> 3) How does the health care system compare to what you experienced back home?
> 4) Do you find it easy to travel on your free days?
> Any input would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


Qatar is good standard healthcare but nothing like America. However, many physicians are American there. Income is based on many criteria including but not limited to nationality (USA is on top of list) in addition to experience and post.

Culture is so different and needs adaptation. Traveling in free days might be to Dubai as exciting place for short vacations.


----------



## raahil69

alh9062 said:


> Hello,
> I'm an ER nurse about 1.5 years away from finishing my grad degree.. At which point I'm thinking of travel nursing in Qatar. I've spoken to a doctor who worked there and highly recommended it, and heard from several nurses it's a great experience and a way to save a lot of money as housing is paid for an your income isn't taxed. After reading up on some websites I'm left with questions for people who actually have been/are working in Qatar..
> 1) How does your income compare to what you'd make back home?
> 2) How does socializing differ as a young adult there? I'm expecting a good amount of culture shock, but to what extent?
> 3) How does the health care system compare to what you experienced back home?
> 4) Do you find it easy to travel on your free days?
> Any input would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


Hello

Salary: You get tax free Salary,

Socializing is definitely a "major issue" in Qatar where there is a HUGE imbalance of single Guys to girl ratio almost like 90:10!!!

For longer stays, visas must be arranged by having a sponsor. Unmarried women under the age of 35 will have a hard time in procuring a visa for a lengthy stay, as the country seems to fear that their safety and well being cannot be guaranteed.

The country is surrounded by the sea so watersports are a must. Kite-surfing is increasingly popular for the westerners while the locals prefer driving jet-skis at high speed next to the beaches. Safari tours to the desert with dune-bashing in Landcruisers are popular. Visit the collection of widely scattered malls around Doha and enjoy yourself.

*Language*
Arabic is the official language, particularly the Gulf dialect. As Qatar was a British protectorate, English is the most common second language, and most locals would be able to speak basic English. As Qatar has thousands of guest workers from US, UK, Australia, South Africa, China, Japan, India, Pakistan, Philippines, Thailand and various other countries, a word or two of any languages spoken in these areas can be helpful. However, with such a mixed international population, English is the de facto language allowing the Qataris to communicate with the people who generally handle all of the menial jobs in their country, so it is widely spoken. If you can learn a few words of Arabic, your hosts and any other locals you may meet, will be very impressed and appreciative.

*Drink*
There is one liquor store, Qatar Distribution Centre, in Doha. To purchase things there, you must have a license that can only be obtained by having a written letter of permission from your employer. You can only get a license when you have obtained your residency permit and you will need to get a letter from your employer confirming your salary in addition to paying a deposit for QR1000. The selection is good and is like any alcohol selection of a large supermarket in the West. Prices are reasonable although not cheap. Alcoholic beverages are available in the restaurants and bars of the major hotels, although they are pricey. As far as non-alcoholic drinks go, be sure to hit some of the Indian and Middle Eastern restaurants and juice stalls. They whip some tasty and exotic fruit juice combinations that really hit the spot.

It is forbidden to bring alcohol in to the country as a tourist; at Doha airport customs xray bags and will confiscate any bottles of alcoholic drink. They will issue a receipt valid for 2 weeks to reclaim the alcohol on exit from the country.

*Stay safe*
The emergency phone number for police, ambulance or fire department is 999.

Western women might experience harassment, but it will likely be more annoying than threatening; such as having a man circle around the block whilst you walk down the street, or whisper at you to get your number in the store, but for the most part it will be men staring since it's normal. 

dont go alone by yourself, always have a friend whom you can trust.

An abaya, the long, black cloak and headscarf worn by local women, can be purchased at a variety of places in Doha.

Haze, dust storms and sandstorms are common.

*Respect*
Respect the Islamic beliefs of Qataris and Bedouins: While there is no legal requirement to wear the hijab, women shouldn't wear tube tops and skimpy outfits, although there is no strict rule and women are free to dress as they feel. It is absolutely acceptable for any nationality to wear the traditional Qatari clothes, the thobe.

If you're dining with a Qatari, don't expose the bottoms of your feet to him/her. Don't eat with your left hand either, since the left hand is seen as the 'dirty hand'. Similarly, don't attempt to shake hands or hand a package with your left hand.

If your Qatari friend insists on buying you something—a meal or a gift—let him! Qataris are extremely hospitable, and typically there are no strings attached. It is generally a custom to argue for the bill.


----------

